# Urine Pregnancy Test via BET Labs



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a doe accidentally exposed to a buck in February. I needed to know if she is pregnant as she is just finishing nursing a single doeling. I decided to try out the urine pregnancy test via BET Labs.

http://www.betlabs.com/goats.htm

The service was very good. You only need 2mL of urine and it doesn't have to ship quickly or with an ice pack (lab staff indicate estrogen in urine is very stable). The results came via email in less than 24 hours. The test costs $15 so is pricey but for special situations is fine for my herd. I spent $5.95 to mail it in a priority mail flat rate box at the post office.

And she, thankfully, is NOT pregnant. The Total Estrogen result was very very low at 2.0, much lower even than the negative results shown on the table on their website (link above).

I will let you know at the end of July if it is accurate!! (She looks pregnant but has fooled many before, very tricky doe).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool. Good to know.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

How on earth did you get a urine sample? Lol


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What SassyKat said.... When there was a lot of chatter about the bleach test I followed the doe in question with a cup...and followed...and followed... (I'm so very glad we have no close neighbors to document this...it's truly worse than all the pooch photos!) Anywho, she just looked at me like, "Really?" And waited to pee until I turned my back or set the cup down! Grrrrr..... So, really -- how on earth did you get a urine sample?!?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dixie cup and LOOOOOOONG stick lol....no really...do tell...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd love if this was accurate.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I had that 40 mL vial in the photo, used some scotch tape to tape it to the handle of a rake, closed her in the sacrifice area/dry lot pen, agitated her a little (aka: touched her udder!) and gave her a good rump scratch, and she walked away and squatted! 2mL is such a tiny quantity so it was no problem! I would have collected more but accidentally tapped her hock with the handle and that was the end of that! This is not one of my wilder does though. If she was less tame I would have put a halter on her and tied her to the fence and just waited with my cup-on-a-stick!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Follow-Up: The urine test proved quite accurate - her "due date" has passed with no excitement per the negative test!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. Glad there is another way.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

I've used a Dixie Cup duct taped to the end of a 3' piece of 3/4" PVC pipe. I followed her until she turned around to give me the stare, then she started to pee. I just stuck the cup behind her and caught a couple of ounces easily.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How many days past breeding should you send in a sample?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Their websites indicates 50 days


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you!:hugs:


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

This is an old thread I realize. The link doesn't work any longer and I find no caprine tests on the BET website. Does anyone know if they still test for goat pregnancy?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know if they still do. But their customer service was very good when I used them in the past. Just call or email them!


----------

